# Is nature trying to say something to us?



## AncientSnapper (Dec 20, 2007)

Thought you might enjoy this one


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 20, 2007)

Yikes! Watch where you sit!

-Shea


----------



## spiffybeth (Dec 20, 2007)

oh. my. god.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 20, 2007)

hehehe, too funny.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 20, 2007)

"Shocking"   ;o)


----------



## BPALMER (Dec 20, 2007)

with my especially warped sense of humor, i find it even funnier its posted by someone named snapper!!


                                                  bp


----------



## SPANIARD. (Dec 22, 2007)

I give it two thumbs up, oh wait hehe.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

lol


----------

